# 07 won't start



## markrubi (Jan 27, 2009)

My altima has a good battery checked with a voltmeter. I have a warning light which simply says "key" come on when I get into the car. FOB has a brand new battery. Pressing the start button produces nothing. I can't even get to acc power for the radio. From what I can tell this is possibly something with the electronic shift lock. Anyone ever heard of this issue and know how to get around it. Fuses box has been checked all ok there. I am trying to avoid having it towed to the dealership even though it will most likely be covered by warranty.

I have also tried my second fob and both in the port in dash.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

You know it isn't the key - it's the car.

Does the ignition button say LOCK when you sit in the car?


----------



## markrubi (Jan 27, 2009)

yes it did. Let me guess. Un hook the positive battery cable. Reset the security system?? The dealership told me I had a bad battery and charged me $55. My battery was not bad.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

Sure the lights come on and the security system acknowledges the key..but the battery is dead.

Stealerships...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

There is a TSB on the key fobs for your Altima. Did you get it done or did you buy the Altima used?


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

Testing just the voltage of the battery will tell you nothing. You need to test the cold cranking amps that the battery has. Was the key light on the whole time you were trying to start your car????


----------

